# Post Spay Lump



## lights (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello! Athena got spayed on Monday and the incision looks really good, no bleeding and just a little swelling around that comes and goes but she has a lump at the bottom. I spoke to my mother about it and she said it's normal for cats that are active after being spayed which.... she is. She spends at least 2-3 hours playing with her ball aggressively but I'm a little concerned. Athena doesn't seem to be in pain (she did have a hard time with her stool today but I figured that was because it was too much of a strain on the incision to push?) but aside from that, she's playing and cuddling like normal. She is eating and drinking water, but not a lot (I was told by the vet this is normal for the first few days so I wrote it off as that...) so... i'm not sure. Anybody else have this happen? If so what did you do? What was it?

She's been wearing her ecollar since Tuesday and only gets it removed for feedings and to go into the litter box (She didn't have it the first day because she could pull it off and i had to go out and get her a collar to loop through), so she's only managed to get a few licks in on the site since then. I will be calling the vet tomorrow morning if it seems like it's gotten worse or is giving her any discomfort.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Lumps seem to be a fairly normal thing with a spay incision. Sometimes it's a reaction to the sutures. As long as the incision is not red and oozing and there are no behavior changes I would just continue to monitor it.


----------



## lights (Jan 22, 2014)

doodlebug said:


> Lumps seem to be a fairly normal thing with a spay incision. Sometimes it's a reaction to the sutures. As long as the incision is not red and oozing and there are no behavior changes I would just continue to monitor it.


when it swells it does get a little red around it but.... like I said, the swelling comes and goes. I've noticed it'll swell when shes walking around a lot and generally being active, where as when she's resting it seems to calm down. :/ No oozing though, so I take it that's fine?! I'm fairly new to this and overly concerned.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Do give your vet a call tomorrow morning. It may be normal post-op swelling, but it may also be a hernia. Your vet may want you to bring her in to be checked to make sure it's not a hernia that requires repair.

Laurie


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Our foster Bickie had this, it seemed massive and came out of nowhere so we panicked of course, it had gone back down next morning and vet said all was good but it could have been a hernia so it's good to be on the cautious side.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beep has had what the vet called a "spay knot" since her surgery, 10 years ago. Way back when she had the surgery, he said it would probably go away, but it never did. Every time she gets a check up they point it out and I tell them it has been there for 10 years.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

gizmo had that when i first got her....it went away


----------



## lights (Jan 22, 2014)

I called the vet after talking it over with my boss and the residents at work who owned cats (I work at a retirement home lol they were asking why Athena didn't come in!) all of them suggested to take her in an have it looked at. So she's going tomorrow morning for her follow up.... I hope she's okay


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

My kitty had one too. Looked like a twisted outie belly button. The vet said it was completely normal and that it would go away eventually. It did!


----------



## lights (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry about the late response but, vet said it was normal nothing to be concerned about. I was about to take the e-collar off today (she was spayed on the 10th) and I noticed that the there was a type of redness (it looked like the skin was apart) in parts of it. Is this normal healing process? I'm scared to take her cone off and allow her to lick and it opens up more!


----------

